# Jump Bags & Contents



## BEN52 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Considering purchasing new jump bags. Looking to go with a "module" style, with an airway, meds, IV, modules setup. Would anybody be willing to post some pics of their setup?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 14, 2013)

Definitely look into MERET by Cramer - Decker. They make awesome, very customizable stuff. Mine are all BLS so I can't get pics of what you're asking for, but I know AMR uses them around here.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 14, 2013)

Ill take some pics on Saturday. We use stat packs.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 15, 2013)

How big a bag? With everything, will it be too heavy? If so, make that multiple bags as your modules.

Remember that every divider in your bag will take up space a supply could be using, and will dictate what goes where.

For smaller bags, I like camera gear bags. Padded (which means somewhat insulated), velcro moveable dividers you can even just throw out. And usually cheaper.


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 15, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Ill take some pics on Saturday. We use stat packs.



+1 for statpacks. Currently looking into those to replace our individual tacos


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 15, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Definitely look into MERET by Cramer - Decker. They make awesome, very customizable stuff. Mine are all BLS so I can't get pics of what you're asking for, but I know AMR uses them around here.



We are starting to switch over to MERET bags they are awesome!

Right now the other half of the bags are Pacific I believe. The big general red bags with one main, 2 sides and front and bag compartments.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 15, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Ill take some pics on Saturday. We use stat packs.



I'll do the same for you tomorrow. 

We use Thomas Pack Airway and First Out bags. Every medic is assigned a bag. I can list everything out for you if you'd like but it's a pretty decent list. Basically everything is repeated in my bags that's on the ambulance except for the CPAP, that's only in the ambulance...too big to fit into the bags.


----------



## BEN52 (Mar 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'll do the same for you tomorrow.
> 
> We use Thomas Pack Airway and First Out bags. Every medic is assigned a bag. I can list everything out for you if you'd like but it's a pretty decent list. Basically everything is repeated in my bags that's on the ambulance except for the CPAP, that's only in the ambulance...too big to fit into the bags.



Each medic gets their own bag?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 15, 2013)

Pro-pak makes some good stuff if you're looking to stay with a bag instead if a backpack. For an all in one type thing is want a backpack ideally, currently working on getting a hold of some statpacks.


----------



## BEN52 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am not set on an all-in-one vs a jump bag + oxygen / airway bag, or if anyone has a better set up I am all ears as well.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll echo the StatPacks recommendations.

Are these all for ALS or for ALS and BLS?


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 16, 2013)

OP:
Get someone to brainstorm with you, siddown with some Mt Dew and a set of the protocols and lots of blank paper. Bring last year's stats for the frequency of type-runs (cardiac, COPD, CPR, defibm extrication, etc).

Create a perfect kit for each type of run. Don't include stuff you normally leave in the ambulance.

Now take the half of your runs least often done and break out their supplies. Might make that one the separate "outlier" bag or something.

Then intelligently cluster the equip. and supplies you need to go from truck to patient. One for each. Then see if you can meld some. 
Finally, consider weight, maintenance needs, etc., and there are your kits.
 Carriers are easy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 16, 2013)

BEN52 said:


> Each medic gets their own bag?



Every full time medic has their own airway bag and their own first out bag that's assigned to them. 

First out: http://www.thomasems.com/alspack.html

I'll take a picture of my Airway bag tomorrow. Meant to do it today but we were slammed and it slipped my mind. Airway bag contains an Intubation kit as well which is separated and removable from the rest of the airway bag. 

PM me if you'd like a comprehensive list of what's in each one of my bags, we have minimum requirements that I have to carry by law but every medic has their own quirks and preferences about extra stuff and the layout of their bags.


----------



## Trashtruck (Mar 16, 2013)

We use these: http://www.meretusa.com/product.php?product_id=783

I like them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok. Here ya go. We carry two stat packs and a Lifepak 15 as our standard ALS gear. 







The RED bag is the "primary" bag. It's stuffed with a composite o2 bottle, IV wrap, adult intubation wrap, primary med bag, neb meds and setups, BVM,  narcs, sharps box, glucometer, lactate meter, BP cuff and stethoscope and some 4x4s. There's a C-collar and a bougie in there, too. Enough stuff to get started. 
















This is med insert in the Red bag. Aside from the drugs you see here, there's also 2 Epi, 1 atropine, a D50 and Narcan preloads.






The black bag carries additional meds, combi tubes, IO kit, RSI box, quik trach, dopamine, additional IV fluid and the pedi intubation wrap. 
















The RSI kit.






Med insert in the black bag. The meds that are less frequently used, a 100ml bag and extra code drugs.







We also carry a specific pedi bag with another intubation set. A "ToxBox" with CyanoKits and DuoDotes, a burn bag. an MCI/triage set and a few other BLS goodies like splints, collars and the like. Very rarely used, as each BLS ambulance has that stuff as well.
Need anything more?


----------



## BEN52 (Mar 17, 2013)

n7lxi,

That is exactly what I was hoping for. Thanks to everyone else for the replies as well. 

Was there a reason the Ferno modules where used over the Stat Packs modules?

On an unrelated note, are you guys using the lactate meter as a clinical marker for treatment or as an aside for research?

Thanks


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 17, 2013)

We had the Ferno modules from the old bags, we liked them and just stayed with them. Our adult intubation wrap and IV wrap are Ferno, everything else is stat packs. 

We use the lactate meter as a clinical marker, >4.0mmol/L, for the sepsis protocol.


----------



## BEN52 (Mar 17, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> We had the Ferno modules from the old bags, we liked them and just stayed with them. Our adult intubation wrap and IV wrap are Ferno, everything else is stat packs.
> 
> We use the lactate meter as a clinical marker, >4.0mmol/L, for the sepsis protocol.



Are you guys getting a lactate level on trauma patients?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 17, 2013)

A lactate in trauma patients is in the protocols, but it seems almost as if it was included as an afterthought.  “if time allows, obtain a lactate reading and relay that information to the receiving hospital”


----------

